# Car Kit for HTC Thunderbolt



## friendlymonster (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-CellPhoneAccessories-_-9SIA07Y02A5390-L023D


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hard to tell from pictures, but it doesn't look like it would work with the extended battery.

DougB.


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

Actually it kinda looks like it may fit the extended battery. You can see there is a notch where the battery hump goes in some of the other pictures. Either way, we'll know for sure in 5-7 days as I just ordered one, when it gets here, RootzWiki will be the first to know. I've been wanting an OEM car kit forever and a day now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## reyztec (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes it fits the extended battery. I have this car mount.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

it will hold the ext batt. i have one in me car that i got from htcpedia a couple months ago. model #'s are the same.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet! I am in as well!

DougB.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Car kit showed up yesterday. I have no place to mount the damn thing!
The windshield is too far away. No spots on the dash to put the sticky disk!
I am also amazed how limited the range of motion is for the arm.
2009 Pontiac Vibe GT.
Geesh!

If I do figure something out, what is a good dock app for use with CM7?
Thanks.


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> Car kit showed up yesterday. I have no place to mount the damn thing!
> The windshield is too far away. No spots on the dash to put the sticky disk!
> I am also amazed how limited the range of motion is for the arm.
> 2009 Pontiac Vibe GT.
> ...


I'll give you $30 for it.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dbow32 said:


> I'll give you 30 for it.


I mounted it to a third party mount I had hoped to remove. 
I'll try it for a while.
If I don't like it, it's yours.

DougB.


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> Car kit showed up yesterday. I have no place to mount the damn thing!
> The windshield is too far away. No spots on the dash to put the sticky disk!
> I am also amazed how limited the range of motion is for the arm.
> 2009 Pontiac Vibe GT.
> ...


Good to know... I have a Matrix. I'll stay away from this.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok, so it gets a little cold and the suction cup mount fails?
I went out to the car this morning and the dock is on the floor!
Cleaned both surfaces, and remounted. We'll see how long it stays up.
Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## ss13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe you can try one of those disks you can stick to your dash that come with GPS mounts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Garmin-Dash-Board-Mount-Disc-OEM-Nuvi-200w-205w-215w-250w-255w-Peel-Stick-Disk-/320780779398?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab0063f86#ht_500wt_1057


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

ss13 said:


> Maybe you can try one of those disks you can stick to your dash that come with GPS mounts?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...6#ht_500wt_1057


One of those is included in the kit. I had to use it because my dash is not smooth. 
That's what the mount fell from.
The suction cup failed.


----------

